
Deep Learning Illustrated: Building Natural Language Processing Models - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/deep-learning-illustrated-building-natural-language-processing-models/
======
gk1
It's easy to miss but there's a link in the post to play around with the
project but if you try to fork it you'll get an error. To get around this you
have to create an account[0] first and then return to the project.[1] Then you
can fork/copy and re-run it.

[0] [https://www.dominodatalab.com/try](https://www.dominodatalab.com/try)

[1] [https://try.dominodatalab.com/u/domino-andrealowe/Natural-
La...](https://try.dominodatalab.com/u/domino-andrealowe/Natural-Language-
Processing/overview)

~~~
jonkrohn
Hi! I'm the author of the Deep Learning Illustrated book that the blog post is
based on.

One could alternatively fork the book's GitHub repo ([https://github.com/the-
deep-learners/deep-learning-illustrat...](https://github.com/the-deep-
learners/deep-learning-illustrated/)), which includes all of the code covered
in the post.

------
dbranes
Cool, but this seems to contain very few illustrations.

~~~
jonkrohn
haha touché! While the blog post contains few illustrations, the book that
it's based on, Deep Learning Illustrated, contains north of a hundred of them.

------
app4soft
Is there similar thing just for the Deep Fakes?

~~~
jonkrohn
Chapter 12 of the book Deep Learning Illustrated is an introduction to
Generative Adversarial Networks, so yes!

